# squirrel skinners



## Hillbilly stalker

Anyone have any pictures of a DIY squirrel skinner ? I have seen all the store bought ones (BROWNS, Hunters Helper, Koonts, Donnie Tyler's) and such. Just wanted to see some home made ones.


----------



## jigman29

All I use is a sharp knife and a piar of boots lol. I just cut between the vent and the tail till I get through the bone. Step on the tail and pull the back legs. Slick as a whistle once you learn it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Thanks man, I'm familiar . That's the way I do it also. Some of my older friends have a hard time bending over like they used too. Bad backs and bellies get in the way sometime . I've got a few that I will try to get a picture of tomorrow, just trying to see what's out there. I know there are some serious squirrel hunters out there in Georgia. Thanks


----------



## trad bow

Saw one on squirrel dog central that was very interesting and only took a few seconds to skin a squirrel. I am going to make one to see for myself.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

trad bow said:


> Saw one on squirrel dog central that was very interesting and only took a few seconds to skin a squirrel. I am going to make one to see for myself.



When you make it post some pictures here so we can make one.




gt40

PS: The way I was taught when I was a kid was to cut through the base of the tail, but leave the skin. Then cut the skin around the rear ankles and up to the tail and cut the front feet off at the ankles. Then lay the squirrel on the ground with its back down. Then put your foot on the tail next to the spine. Then while holding the tail with your foot pull up by the rear feet all the way down to its head. The complete skin comes off except the head. It even comes off the front legs. Then cut the rear feet and head off. Then cut up its length to remove its insides.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Here are a few I've made over the years.  The first one is like in the video in the last post.  It works great and is the easiest to make.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Here is a good one also, it's simply a $5 toggle clamp mounted to a 2x4. Cut them under the tail just like always . Clamp hem down and pull.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

These you hang his legs before you cut under the tail, flip him around and hang him by the head if you like.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Small vise grips you throw over a limb and skin them with. Clamp under the tail. Works great when your still hunting and its hot outside. A small cooler with a frozen water bottle to keep them cool while you hunt. Cut them under the tail here too.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Another. Clamps the legs


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

These work well also .  When you have 10 -20 squirrels to clean at a time, you appriciate these things. Anybody have anything different, please post. Always looking for a better mouse trap.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

One more


----------



## John Cooper

Pretty neat tricks here. I have always just cut the skin around their midsection and just pulled both ways then cut the head and front feet, and tail and back feet off.


----------



## Minner

John Cooper said:


> Pretty neat tricks here. I have always just cut the skin around their midsection and just pulled both ways then cut the head and front feet, and tail and back feet off.



That's pretty much what I've always done. Dad taught me to cut a slit in the back skin and yank it both ways to skin it. I'm going to try some of these other ways though next time I get a few to clean.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Anybody made one and tried it yet ?  Which one ? Lotta views. Hope yall are stacking them up !


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Time to make a few !


----------



## bogobble

I made one just like hillbilly's first picture, except out of sheet metal. I've also got one out if sheet metal where you hang the legs and head in separate slots.


----------

